# Anyone use 'Internet Sharing' with their iPhone?



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

We have wireless turned off on our router because the interference from the cordless phone causes it to crash... so I read that I can use 'Internet Sharing' in the Network preferences on my Macbook.

I've got it turned on, and it worked once for the Weather widget, but now it doesn't seem to work. YouTube doesn't load, no web pages load, maps don't work, etc... after waiting a while, I get this error: _"Safari could not open the page because the server stopped responding."_


Looking for solutions so I can get internet working on my iPhone.


----------



## johnnaryry (Jun 4, 2007)

Have you tried changing the channel on your router?

--ryan


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

kloan said:


> We have wireless turned off on our router because the interference from the cordless phone causes it to crash... so I read that I can use 'Internet Sharing' in the Network preferences on my Macbook.
> 
> I've got it turned on, and it worked once for the Weather widget, but now it doesn't seem to work. YouTube doesn't load, no web pages load, maps don't work, etc... after waiting a while, I get this error: _"Safari could not open the page because the server stopped responding."_
> 
> ...


I had no luck using Internet Sharing on my MacBook Pro for this purpose at work. My solution was to use my AirPort Express in bridge mode which worked like a charm. I'm starting to suspect that Internet Sharing over WiFi is fundamentally broken in Mac OS X.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, I tried everything and it just doesn't work properly. I ended up turning wifi back on in the router and set it up. Working fine here, but it's really unstable in most public hotspots so far...


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

kloan said:


> Yeah, I tried everything and it just doesn't work properly. I ended up turning wifi back on in the router and set it up. Working fine here, but it's really unstable in most public hotspots so far...


I think this has more to do with reception and interference than the iPhone. I had the same luck with my Nokia E61 and even my Mac notebooks. Fact is, unless you're within 100' with no walls in between, you aren't going to get a great connection with 802.11b/g. Too bad iPhone doesn't have 802.11n, which has much better range.

For best results, you want to hold your iPhone up high to get a better signal, but that would attract a lot of unwanted attention! :lmao:


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

I use internet sharing all the time.
-Make sure the Mac has an IP assigned to the ethernet adaptor
-Choose the Ethernet port as the "From" connection
-Only check Airport as the port to share over
-Click Airport Options button
-Give it a short name with no spaces (this shouldn't matter much)
-Don't use encryption (what till after you got it working without first)
-Press OK for Airport Options
-Now press "Start" as the last step
-Make sure the Airport icon changes to the base station image in the top menu bar
-Connect your client computers


If this doesn't work on your client go into the Network pref pane and double click on the airport interface. Change option to join preferred networks. Delete all existing networks. Then try and join the host network. Sometimes old passwords/addresses configurations can interfere.

Works everytime for me. I use it when I go home to my parents house on their iMac to my MacBook all the time (I can go from 2nd story to basement with good signal strength in a decent sized house). It used to be flakey for me (last year) but has worked pretty good for months know.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, it works fine for computers, but not the iPhone unfortunately.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah but have you tried it with an iPhone?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, that was the point of this thread.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I had it working this morning. Took a lot of effort to get the phone to join the network however. It sees it quickly enough, but when you check the settings there is no IP or router info, just blank. After restarting, turning of and on the wifi, and playing with everything I could, it finally connected.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Does it stay connected? I could get it to connect, and load a webpage once, then it wouldn't work anymore. It would do this over and over every time I reset the network settings... so all in all, too frustrating and unreliable to use... for me anyway.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Its been working all day so far.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

huh, crazy...

what are you using it with and what settings did you use?


----------

